
Google fired us for organizing. We’re fighting back - jefftk
https://medium.com/@GoogleWalkout/google-fired-us-for-organizing-were-fighting-back-d0daa8113aed
======
Throwaway656543
They were actually fired for e-stalking their coworkers. From The Register
([https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/12/04/google_exemployees_...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/12/04/google_exemployees_demand_retribution_for_thanksgiving_massacre/)):

"The four engineers fired by Google just before Thanksgiving for allegedly
e-stalking co-workers have said they will file a complaint with the National
Labor Relations Board claiming they were subject to an illegal intimidation
campaign.

...

Google said it fired the workers for “data security violations,” saying they
electronically stalked colleagues working on technology for US Customs and
Border Protection. The company says they tracked fellow Googlers suspected of
working those projects and leaked confidential information about their
targets."

------
gfs78
It never ceases to amaze me the solid social engineering that has been played
upon a big part of the middle and upper middle class millennial group.

The belief in social-justice oriented companies, inclusion oriented-companies,
etc while they themselves are working in the middle of a contractor/temp
worker caste hell, with plenty of harassments (of any type), mobbing and the
like.

~~~
TheOperator
My personal favorite has been the enthusiasm of which it has been pointed out
by certain elements of the millenial crowd how your employer has a legal right
to fire you for social media musings, your political activities, etc. The
presumption being that such retaliation will be in the interests of social
justice. Rather than the interest of say maintaining a companies business
interests in China or to quash organizers.

There is a lot of naivety.

------
musicale
Suing your former (or current) employer is usually a lose-lose proposition,
since there really isn't a resulting situation where you remain employable
(even if you somehow, miraculously, manage to win against your extremely well-
funded and well-represented opposition.)

Nonetheless, it's good for Silicon Valley to be occasionally reminded that
labor laws are a thing.

------
tharne
It's weird when people look exactly the way you'd imagined they would.

~~~
hinkley
I will allow that the one on the left has Resting Smug Face.

